# Best recordings of Dvorak.



## hapiper

I am growing increasingly fond of Dvorak, mostly his symphonies, but also his other works too. I was wanting to fill out my (at this time) very meager collection of his works. In that effort I would appreciate any contribution you could make in recordings, primarily of his symphonies but also any of his other works you consider particularly noteworthy.


----------



## Delicious Manager

You really can't go far wrong by exploring the recordings made by István Kertész and the London Symphony Orchestra in the 1960s (great Decca sound). All the symphonies and a generous selection of symphonic poems and overtures. A 'must hear'.


----------



## realdealblues

For the Symphonies Vaclav Neumann, Rafael Kubelik or Witold Rowicki. Can't really go wrong with any of those selections.

If you want a couple of nice sets I recommend these:
View attachment 73528


View attachment 73529


There are some other on the Supraphon label. Chamber works, etc. They are really nice box sets usually with Czech Orchestras who really capture the Czech feel and sound.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Also on Decca but with Dorati at the helm - the two sets of Slavonic Dances with generous, if somewhat ubiquitous fill-ups such as the American and Czech Suites.


----------



## Orfeo

^^^
I second that. Also Otmar Suitner's set of the symphonies with the Berlin State Symphony is very good. I would also like to mention Jakub Hrusa's album of the waltzes and Czech Suite with the Prague Philharmonia.
http://www.amazon.com/Czech-Suite-W...qid=1439215248&sr=1-1&keywords=dvorak+waltzes


----------



## kanishknishar

my personal favorite for has been hagen quartet's record. of string quartet 14.


----------



## martrepuS

What do you think about the complete symphony cycle by Ivan Anguelov?


----------



## Xaltotun

Just voicing my appreciation for Neumann's symphony cycle on Supraphon. Sort of soft and dreamy, yet never sentimental, because the feeling is completely natural; the symphonies are full of the feeling of nature. I can almost smell the lush forests.


----------



## Steatopygous

The cello concerto is fabulous. Also explore the violin concerto and the chamber works (what's above has focused mostly on symphonies). 
If you are so-minded, his opera Rusalka is rather lovely, and so are many of his songs. Songs My Mother Taught Me is much-loved.


----------



## starthrower

I've always enjoyed this one.


----------



## chesapeake bay

This is an excellent performance of the 8th symphony


----------



## Vinski

Sensuous cantata and recording.









Dvorák - Stabat Mater (Herreweghe)


----------



## Xaltotun

It's a wonderful cantata indeed! I like Sinopoli's recording. Listen to the first part, how he really capitalizes on the religious despair.

More record recommendations:

Svata Ludmila - Smetacek
Requiem - Ancerl
Te Deum - Rilling, also Smetacek
Cello concerto - Karajan/Rostropovich
Violin concerto - Ancerl/Suk, also Neumann/Suk is good
Piano quintet - Takacs quartet + Andreas Haefliger
Symphonic poems - Harnoncourt


----------



## Avey

starthrower said:


> I've always enjoyed this one.


This is an amazing recording. Beyond all others I have heard.

Also, beyond orchestral, Dvorak's quartets are necessities. A significant part of his repertoire. He was a natural for the quartet, and if you like Czech music, that is stop #1. All of Antonin's natural tendencies in textures and pacing and dynamics, which are the things that I think make him a well-loved composer, are at the forefront in those works. You _cannot_ skip them. 12 9 14 5 8 11 13 10 2 4 7 3 6 1 *DIVE IN *


----------



## Avey

For lesser recognized material, look for the _Terzetto_ and his later symphonic poems. The entire set yields fantastical stuff, but I am partial to the Wood Dove and Goblin.

Oh, and like, The *SERENADE FOR STRINGS*. I want to hear from someone who does not like some part of that composition.


----------



## Vaneyes

hapiper said:


> I am growing increasingly fond of Dvorak, mostly his symphonies, but also his other works too. I was wanting to fill out my (at this time) very meager collection of his works. In that effort *I would appreciate any contribution you could make in recordings, primarily of his symphonies but also any of his other works you consider particularly noteworthy.*


Symphonies (Complete) - Suitner
Symphonies - 6&8/Chung, 7/Bernstein, 9/Harnoncourt.
Cello Concerto - Fournier/Szell
Violin Concerto - Suwanai/Fischer

:tiphat:


----------



## Delicious Manager

martrepuS said:


> What do you think about the complete symphony cycle by Ivan Anguelov?


I haven't heard the whole cycle yet, but there are some lovely details here. I must have heard the _New World_ hundreds of times, but heard things in this recording I hadn't really noticed before. Anguélov omits ALL the exposition repeats throughout his series, which I find irksome as it upsets the balance of the movements. For a 'Dvořák specialist' I find this very odd. There is also a cut in the first movement of the First Symphony.
The Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra sounds magnificent and more 'western' than it once used to (not always a good thing, this homogeneity of orchestral sound) and has a rich and beefy sound. The recording is a little low in overall level and a bit bass-heavy, but perfectly fine apart from that. I would say 'try before you buy' if you can.


----------



## shadowdancer

Arrived a bit late here.
As a wonderful reading example, may I suggest this Cello Cto?
Another world in comparison to Karajan/Rostropovich, nonetheless a great recording:


----------



## Guest

The Supraphon label is your friend for Dvorak - many excellent recordings, particularly with the Czech Philharmonic.

Dvorak - Cello Concerto - Queyras/Belohlavek; Prague Philharmonia
Chamber Works - Panocha Quartet
Piano Quintet - Takacs Quartet
Symphony No. 9 - Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Piano Trios 3 & 4 - Smetana Trio
Serenade for Strings - Prague Chamber Orchestra
Slavonic Dances - Sejna, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
String Quartets 12 & 13 - Pavel Haas Quartet
Symphonic Variations - Mackerras, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Symphonies 7-9 - Neumann, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Violin Concerto - Josef Suk, Karel Ancerl, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra

Dvorak is wonderful. Look into all of his works - his orchestral works (especially the symphonies and the Slavonic Dances) are excellent, but so are his chamber works.


----------

